

Dubai's Burj Khalifa Is A Complete Flop With Buyers - bane
http://www.businessinsider.com/dubais-magnificent-burj-khalifa-is-a-complete-flop-with-buyers-2012-7

======
ramblerman
The article states the building is 80% occupied.

Very sensationalist headline

